

Textbook Price Comparison Engine - atomicflare
http://www.textbookpricecomparison.com/

======
atomicflare
This is a project of mine that I spent the past several days on. I know that
the idea is not original, but as a college student I've witnessed that most of
my fellow students still ignorantly pay sticker price at the campus bookstore.
Thus, I figure it may be worth it to compete in this market. I'm submitting
this in hopes of hearing your thoughts on my site and the concept.

------
karanbhangui
Oh man, this is going to be useful this sept... bless you for this service :)

